# Birds Strutting Yet ??



## Fish On

Has anyone been seeing any strutting birds yet ?? My friends I hunt with have only saw two birds out strutting in the open fields already , just wondering if if anyone else is seeing any ??

Fish On !!!


----------



## Flathead King 06

have a buddy that owns land and hunts in SE ohio.... heard from him yesterday saying that they have been gobbling and strutting down there since the 18th of feb... but these past two days being above 50 really made them come out of the wood works.... shouldnt be too much longer if the weather holds up for us.... 

I also talked to my uncle who lives off rt. 41 above springfield and he saw 6 birds out in a field yesterday, 2 were toms that were in full strut...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I've got a 26acre spot right there off 41 up behind the mall Flathead and there have been 12-20 birds hanging there for the last 3-4 weeks. Haven't been out there myself, but the landowner told me he heard the first gobble last Tuesday. The bird population in this area has exploded over the last 2-3 years - nothing to see 20-30 birds together over there in the fall.


----------



## fratfish

not a turkey hunter myself, but saw more turkeys today than i ever have. about 15-20 in a field on rt 27 just south of oxford in sw ohio, sure makes a guy want to get into the sport


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I also saw a good number of turkeys today. The fields on both sides of rt 2 heading towards Lorain were loaded with birds.


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST

I here birds gobble all year long! They dont just gobble durring the spring, I hear them alot when I am deer hunting.


----------



## mr.mallard

didnt see any strutting,but the birds gobbled good in guernsey friday morn.Cuz has been seeing lots of toms,lake was open but muddy.Tuscy was flooding new phili,but ive seen it higher.1 month to birds,crappies,bullgills and beer.!%


----------



## jasonrobinson

there out and about down here in zanesville. come on april 21!!! any one want to try to get hunt up? jason


----------



## Curly

I saw about 12 last week around lima !...I have never seen this many up here....down in southern ohio, yes......north no.


----------



## wader

Saw a big gobbler stutting for a bunch of chickens in someones yard on Lower Valley Pike yesterday. I don't know if it was a "pet" or not. Either way Ohio's turkey population is a real success story. I have a buddy who lives in suburban Westlake, and had 4 hens walking thru his yard 2 weeks ago.


----------



## woodysoutdoors

My husband saw a few yesterday near crooksville. 2 strutting. I've never seen this done so I wish I could have seen it.

connie


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Talked to the old man behind the mall and he had a large gobbler tending to a few lady friends in the back yard last Thursday 3/19. He said they hung around the edge of the woods/yard for about 20 minutes and he got quite a show.

It won't be long now!!!


----------



## Whateversbitn

I got out this morning around 7:00 and heard 2 gobbles! The hens were really talking up a storm. I can't wait until the 21st!


----------



## peple of the perch

I almost hit a turkey on this morning, It darted right infront of me.  Did seem to be afraid of the truck either.


----------



## squid_1

Saw 2 struting yesterday. Sat we were driving around and occasionally I would pull over and yelp. Had one tom gobble and he sounded like he was in my truck! Saw him dart just off the side of the road. The boys sure loved that and they are really ready now.


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST

I cant wait! Ive saw a few strutting and had a few answer my call last weekend when I was fishing.


----------



## fshnteachr

Anyone hunt Turkeys on any public lands here in Southwest Ohio? any luck?


----------



## carxman17

I will be hunting at east fork. Unfortunatelly I dont have axcess to any private land. Ive been told there are plenty there. hope I can find them!!!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life

went scoutin today heard a little bit of gobblin. seen 18 birds. 13 were in the one flock and 5 in the other. in the big flock i seen 2 jakes strutt'n and 2 boss gobblers strutt"n. got to see the one boss chase the one jake and the other boss mount'n a hen. it was pretty awesome to see. cant wait till the 21st.


----------

